# 2014 Cruze HID Retrofit



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is my 2014 that I just had retrofitted by Evolution AutoWerks. They have blacked out paint with the G5-EX projectors. I am using OEM Matsushita d2s ballasts
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They look good although I am partial to the separate lamps of the Winjets. You may want to consider adding the Diode Dynamics switchback turn signal LEDs to monochromate the headlamps (i.e. get rid of the amber when not in use).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those look absolutely fantastic all blacked out like that.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Evolution Autowerks is awesome to say the least. I run their setup as well and couldnt be happier. I followed your build on their fb/ig....turned out real nice...congrats, lots of money well spent


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> They look good although I am partial to the separate lamps of the Winjets. I think you might want to consider adding the Diode Dynamics switchback turn signal LEDs to monochromate the headlamps (i.e. get rid of the amber when not in use).


I like the amber myself. The Vleds Tritons are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> Evolution Autowerks is awesome to say the least. I run their setup as well and couldnt be happier. I followed your build on their fb/ig....turned out real nice...congrats, lots of money well spent


Preston and Chris are great to work with too. Chris and I both ended up being horse people too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Those look absolutely fantastic all blacked out like that.


I went with the Ford Tuxedo Black paint. It really sparkles in the sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I noticed it had some flake in there - looks great. 

I think I'd try my best and match the Black Granite Metallic body color of our car. 

On my Cobalt, I used satin black, but it is white, so that matches the other black parts of the vehicle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does the blackout paint decrease the output in any way?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Does the blackout paint decrease the output in any way?


does not. The housing is no longer needed to project light output, that's the HID projector's job now.


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I noticed it had some flake in there - looks great.
> 
> I think I'd try my best and match the Black Granite Metallic body color of our car.
> 
> On my Cobalt, I used satin black, but it is white, so that matches the other black parts of the vehicle.


That is the great part of customization. Everybody can do what they like the best most of the time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

